# Camper Tyres



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Just had my van serviced by my local Fiat garage and was told the two front Vanco camper tyres are just about legal, and will need changing very soon. Now I must say that after 2 years and only 14,500 miles this has hugely disapointed me. On my last van my XC camping tyres lasted for 22K miles.
The van is used daily, we are not heavy footed or speed merchants, so not happy. Anyway just ordered 2 Michelin Agilis tyres (we liked them on our previous van) £138 each and was told by the sales person at tyreshopper that Michelin had stopped making the camper version and only now supplied the std reinforced tyre which has a slightly reduced inflation capacity. My Vancos are 215-70-15 R 109, the new ones are 215-70-15-S-109, so not much different.


Tezza


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The Michelin Agilis Camping tyres are still readily available.

<<Here>>


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe they've stopped making the 15" version? 
I've been trying to get them for the last six months in Manchester.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No even Michelin are advertising them <<Here>>


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Les I'll try them again on Monday. No great expectations though. 
Maybe they just do a production run to coincide with Costco's special offers.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I asked again at Costco today if they could get me 15" Agilis Camping.
Again they rang Michelin distribution centre for the N/West in Stoke and again they said they had none in stock and none in "reserve". They didn't know when they would be getting any and said to try again in 4 or 5 weeks.
Costco said that they wouldn't fit Agilis Alpin on one axle and Camping on the other, even if they could get them???
Didn't know what to say when I asked him if the 6 month old camping on one axle and 12 year old on the other was a safer combination.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I bought a pair of 15" Michelin campers a week or so ago from
www.blackcircles.com.

they may still have stock.

Mike


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought four from North Devon Tyres (All Tyres) about a month ago, in St Stephen in Brannel.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

madontour said:


> I bought a pair of 15" Michelin campers a week or so ago from
> www.blackcircles.com.
> 
> they may still have stock.
> ...


Hi mike,

Can't find them on their website now 215 / 70R / 15C ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quid*



BillCreer said:


> madontour said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pair of 15" Michelin campers a week or so ago from
> ...


Few Quid off here at the moment


----------

